# Filtro de armónicos para transmisor FM de 150 W



## zupulido (Sep 5, 2012)

Hola, disculpen, pero no tenemos conocimientos sobre electrónica y tenemos un problema.

Compramos un transmisor de 150 W para transmitir nuestra radio: http://radioprogresando.com  , pero cada vez que encendemos el transmisor, interfiere con la señal de emisoras contiguas.

El equipo vino sin filtros de armónicos o paso bajo (como los llaman), pero el fabricante dice que eso no es necesario y no se los quiere instalar, además se fue de viaje por varios meses para Europa, donde no podemos contactarlo, y nos dejó, irresponsablemente, con ese problema.

Hicimos algunas investigaciones sobre las razones para que ocurra la interferencia y, para corregir la situación, compramos un computador nuevo, tenemos cables nuevos y antena nueva, pero nada, el problema sigue.

Hemos decidido comprar los filtros por nuestra cuenta y mandarlos a instalar con un técnico diferente, pero no tenemos idea de las características de lo que necesitamos, es por eso que estoy buscando su ayuda para aclarar algunas cosas:

1.- ¿Realmente son necesarios esos filtros o no?
2.- ¿Cuántos filtros debería usar?
3.- ¿Cómo puedo obtener las características de ese elemento para poder comprarlos?
4.- ¿Hay alguna marca que sea mejor?
5.- ¿Dónde lo consigo en Internet?
6.- ¿Podríamos fabricarlo con la ayuda de ustedes?
7.- ¿Qué información sobre el transmisor necesitarían?

Saludos y gracias de antemano


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 6, 2012)

Podrias hablar mas acerca de la interferencia? (cubres otras emisoras? hay corrimiento de frecuencia?)

Es posible armar el filtro, solo hace falta la frecuencia de transmisicion y lo demás es trabajo manual 

Saludos desde Cumaná, Venezuela.


----------



## zupulido (Sep 7, 2012)

Hola anthony123

Gracias por responder, porque estamos bastantes preocupados. Por este problema hemos tenido que cambiarnos de frecuencia 4 veces y ya vamos para la quinta, que espero sea la última, si afinamos el transmisor. Ya llevamos casi un año tratando de resolver esta situación. Hemos contactado a dos técnicos (es que no hay muchos) que sirvan, pero están muy ocupados o nos quieren cobrar demasiado. Somos una radio comunitaria, pequeñita, y no tenemos muchos recursos, pero sí, muchas ganas de trabajar.

La interferencia es que nos montamos en las frecuencias laterales. Estábamos transmitiendo, por ejemplo, en la 88.3 y se escuchaba en la 88.1 y en la 88.5.

Además, una vez, la frecuencia se cambió sola, desde la 93.9 hasta la 94.5, donde queda YVKE Mundial, nada menos.

(Espacio editado)

Saludos y un gran abrazo venezolano


----------



## miguelus (Sep 7, 2012)

Buenas tardes zupulido
El problema que planteas no lo solucionarás con un Filtro Pasa Bajos.
El Filtro Pasa bajos es para evitar que el Transmisor emita señales por encima de la banda de FM.
El problema que estás planteando, en principio tiene difícil solución ya que lo que os está pasando es que vuestra señal entra en los canales adyacentes de los receptores
Esto puede estar causado por varias razones, para acotar el problema tendréis que realizar algunas pruebas.
Primero algunas preguntas.

1º - ¿La emisora está dentro de la ciudad?
2º - ¿El problema es solo en los receptores cercanos?
3º - ¿El problema persiste lejos del transmisor, por ejemplo a 1Km?
4º - Emitiendo en silencio esto es sin modular, ¿Se sintoniza la emisión en los canales     adyacentes?

Una de las principales causas de que una emisión se sintonice en un canal adyacente es causada por un pobre diseño del Receptor, una de las características que definen la calidad de un receptor es principalmente el Rechazo al canal Adyacente, por ahora no vamos a entrar en atacar el problema por este lado.
Otra razón de que nuestra emisión se "cuele" en el canal adyacente es que nuestro transmisor llegue con mucha potencia al receptor ¿Solución? alejar el transmisor del recetor. (Pregunta 3).
Otra de las razones de causar molestias en los canales adyacentes es un excesos de modulación en el transmisor, si subimos el nivel de modulación estamos aumentamos el ancho de banda ocupado por el transmisor, recordemos que el ancho de banda ocupado por una señal de FM viene definido por... (Frecuencia máxima del audio x 2) + (desviación x 2), por lo que si aumentamos la entrada de audio estamos aumentando la desviación y corremos el riesgo de estar entrando en los canales adyacentes, por esta razón he planteado la pregunta 4.
Vuestro problema puede también estar provocado por un diseño incorrecto del PLL del Transmisor, los transmisores comerciales para estabilizar la frecuencia utilizan un Sintetizador de Frecuencia controlado por un PLL, normalmente se utiliza como referencia una frecuencia equivalente al Salto de canal, si el Filtro del lazo no está correctamente diseñado dará como resultado que nuestro transmisor emita, además de la portadora, unas señales por encima y por debajo separadas precisamente por la frecuencia de la señal de referencia, esto quizás sea muy teórico, pero explica lo que os pasa, ¿Solución? alejar el transmisor del receptor.

Son varias las causas que pueden provocar vuestro problema, una premisa es que emitir con 150Vatios dentro de una población seguramente causará muchos problemas de este tipo en los receptores cercanos.

De momento quedo a la espera de vuestra respuestas a las pregunta planteadas.


Sal U2


----------



## zupulido (Sep 7, 2012)

Eres muy gentil al contestarme y aclararme algunas dudas. Voy a responder tus preguntas:

1º - ¿La emisora está dentro de la ciudad?
       Sí, está dentro de la ciudad, yo diría que en todo el medio de la ciudad, y el transmisor con su antena, están ubicados en una montaña frente a la ciudad, como a 14 kms. de la emisora, y con una diferencia de altura de unos 200 mts.
      San Cristóbal es un valle, rodeado por completo de montañas.

2º - ¿El problema es solo en los receptores cercanos?
      No, el problema lo hemos tenido en todo tipo de receptores y por toda la ciudad. Los dueños de las emisoras afectadas nos han reclamado de esa manera.

3º - ¿El problema persiste lejos del transmisor, por ejemplo a 1Km?
      Sí.

4º - Emitiendo en silencio esto es sin modular, ¿Se sintoniza la emisión en los canales adyacentes?
      Estando en la 88.3, emitimos en silencio y el dueño de la 88.5 nos reclamó, porque aun así sentía la interferencia.

Según lo que entiendo de tu respuesta, el transmisor tiene varios problemas, que deberían ser resueltos por el constructor o, en su defecto, por un técnico que conozca del asunto.

Pero, dime una cosa, ¿los filtros paso bajo, son necesarios o no?

También debo decirte, que disminuimos el volumen de la modulación hasta 12%, lo cual consideramos bastante bajo, pero sólo corrige un poquito la molestia.

Gracias de nuevo por regalarme tu tiempo y conocimientos.

Saludos


----------



## miguelus (Sep 7, 2012)

Buenas noches zupulido.

Lo primero, el tema del Filtro Pasa Bajos.
Como te comenté en el primer párrafo del Post anterior, con un FPB no solucionarás ese problema.
Ahora vamos al problema que tienes .
Primeramente algo que supongo has resuelto… ¿La antena está bien ajustada?
Hay equipos, que dependiendo del diseño, ante la presencia de señal reflejada por la antena se comportan de una forma errática.
También vamos a asumir que la Fuente de Alimentación trabaja correctamente y no está Auto-Oscilando.

Pues me temo que tienes un problema muy serio, si emitiendo en silencio la emisora sigue entrando en los canales adyacentes de los receptores, todo indica un funcionamiento defectuoso en el PLL del transmisor.
Como te comentaba en el Post anterior, esta podía ser una de las causas, y parece ser que la cosa va ahí, la solución no es sencilla y menos desconociendo que tipo de PLL usa tu emisor.
Para analizar el problema es indispensable el uso de un Analizador de Espectros, con el se pude ver que es lo que sale por el transmisor y sería relativamente fácil atajar el problema.

En algunos equipos, cuando se diseñan, se pone una resistencia ajustable, para a justar el Filtro del PLL, con ello conseguimos minimizar el efecto que supone la señal de referencia del PLL, que es precisamente lo que seguramente te está pasando, esta señal produce dos bandas laterales, una a cada lado de la portadora y son emitidas junto con la frecuencia principal, lo que se pretende es que estas señales tengan la mínima amplitud posible.
Intenta ponerte en contacto con el Fabricante del equipo y explícale el problema.
También puedes hablar con los responsable técnicos de otras emisoras, seguramente tienen el instrumental necesario para solucionar el problema.
En realidad ese “Problema” es el pan de cada día para los que trabajamos con PLL´s
y no es mucho trabajo solucionarlo, eso sí, con el instrumental adecuado.

Poco más puedo aconsejarte, si tienes alguna duda puedes preguntar.

Sal U2


----------



## zupulido (Sep 7, 2012)

Gracias de nuevo por responderme.

Mira, la antena sí está bien ajustada, así como todos sus componentes.

En vista de lo que me dices, vamos a tener que hacerle una revisión al PLL del transmisor, con un técnico especializado, ya que el fabricante, como dije antes, está de viaje y es imposible ubicarlo.

Y, por favor, dime algo más. Al solucionar el problema del PLL, ¿para qué nos serviría (hablando en lenguaje para brutos) el filtro paso bajo? Ya leí tu explicación anterior, pero no entendí, es decir, qué problema me resolvería el filtro de paso bajo, si lo coloco.

O dicho de otra manera, si corrijo el PLL y la señal sale por su frecuencia sin molestar a otros, ¿para qué me serviría colocarle el filtro paso bajo?

Saludos cordiales


----------



## miguelus (Sep 7, 2012)

zupulido dijo:


> Gracias de nuevo por responderme.
> 
> En vista de lo que me dices, vamos a tener que hacerle una revisión al PLL del transmisor, con un técnico especializado, ya que el fabricante, como dije antes, está de viaje y es imposible ubicarlo.
> 
> ...



El FPB serviría para que tu transmisor no radiara en frecuencias superiores a 108Mhz.
Todo transmisor, en mayor o menor medida, tienen tendencia a transmitir en frecuencias armónicas de la fundamental, por ejemplo, si tu transmisor emite en 108Mhz emitirá alguna señal en 216Mhz, 324Mhz... Lo que se pretende es que el nivel de esa señal sea lo más bajo posible.
Hay otro tipo de transmisores que su funcionamiento no es a PLL, esta forma funcionar puede generar diversas frecuencias no deseadas que estarían por encima de 108Mhz, la misión del FPB sería igualmente bloquear todas esas señales no deseadas y evitar que sean radiadas por la antena.

Sal U2


----------



## fredd2 (Sep 8, 2012)

Hola, otra opcion si el problema es solo en las frecuencias cercana es hacer que el transmisor sea un poco mas angosto, se pierde un poco de calidad de transmision pero soluciona parte del problema.Saludos


----------



## miguelus (Sep 8, 2012)

fredd2 dijo:


> Hola, otra opcion si el problema es solo en las frecuencias cercana es hacer que el transmisor sea un poco mas angosto, se pierde un poco de calidad de transmision pero soluciona parte del problema.Saludos



Muy interesante, pero ¿Cómo podemos hacer más angosto un TX?
Hay que tener en cuenta que ya se probó a bajar el Índice de Modulación, lo que es equivalente a reducir el ancho de banda ocupado por el Transmisor, y no se solucionó el problema.
Pero si hay otra forma de reducir el ancho de banda del Transmisor… estamos aquí para aprender.

Sal U2


----------



## fredd2 (Sep 8, 2012)

miguelus dijo:


> Muy interesante, pero ¿Cómo podemos hacer más angosto un TX?
> Hay que tener en cuenta que ya se probó a bajar el Índice de Modulación, lo que es equivalente a reducir el ancho de banda ocupado por el Transmisor, y no se solucionó el problema.
> Pero si hay otra forma de reducir el ancho de banda del Transmisor… estamos aquí para aprender.
> 
> Sal U2



Uh, me perdi esa parte donde bajaron la modulacion 12% jajajaj por que justamente iba a decir que le bajen la modulacion! (me hiciste re leer todo)
Un saludo y buen finde!


----------



## zupulido (Sep 8, 2012)

Gracias por sus esfuerzos para ayudarnos.

Vamos a buscar un técnico con el instrumental requerido para realizar pruebas al transmisor y determinar cómo se puede corregir el problema.


----------



## exetv (Sep 8, 2012)

estaria bueno si le pudieras sacar una foto al pll y al oscilador para ver que modelo es, saludos


----------



## zupulido (Sep 9, 2012)

Gracias por intervenir.

Claro que puedo sacarle unas fotos, pero no tengo idea de cuál es el PLL. ¿Serviría si le saco fotos a todos los componentes y tu determinas cuál es?


----------



## exetv (Sep 9, 2012)

si estaria bueno, las fotos sirven  de ayuda, saludos zupulido


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Sep 17, 2012)

En mi humilde experiencia, en una localidad donde las emisoras se amontonan es dentro de todo normal que esto pase. En mi ciudad estan organizando el dial para que haya una emisora cada 400khz, así en el caso de una 88.3, la siguiente sería 88.7, luego 89.1, etc. La emisora menos potente por aca tiene 250w. Con menos de eso no se puede hacer nada... y francamente todas, no hay una que no lo haga, se interfieren entre sí cuando se está cerca. Una posible solución sería que transmitas con menos potencia en rf y agregues un buen procesador de audio. Tal vez las emisoras de tus vecinos tienen igual o menos potencia o están más alejadas.


----------



## Dano (Sep 18, 2012)

la "famosa" interferencia que se escucha en canales adyacentes cuando no se está trasmitiendo, de que tipo es.

Te doy unas opciones como para que te guies:

Silencio
Hummm (50Hz o frecuencias bajas)
Ruido (tipo SHhhhhhhhh)
Zumbido a alta frecuencia.


----------



## miguelus (Sep 18, 2012)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> En mi humilde experiencia, en una localidad donde las emisoras se amontonan es dentro de todo normal que esto pase. En mi ciudad estan organizando el dial para que haya una emisora cada 400khz, así en el caso de una 88.3, la siguiente sería 88.7, luego 89.1, etc. La emisora menos potente por aca tiene 250w. Con menos de eso no se puede hacer nada... y francamente todas, no hay una que no lo haga, se interfieren entre sí cuando se está cerca. Una posible solución sería que transmitas con menos potencia en rf y agregues un buen procesador de audio. Tal vez las emisoras de tus vecinos tienen igual o menos potencia o están más alejadas.




Buenos días DJ-Glenn y resto del Foro.

Creo que no has seguido el hilo desde el principio, en concreto los #4 y #5, el agregar un Procesador de Audio tendría el mismo efecto que el FPB ósea ninguno.
En el Pos #5 queda claro que la interferencia es en general en toda la ciudad lo que indica que el Emisor, incluso sin modular, está transmitiendo señales en los canales adyacentes.
El problema que planteas de saturación en la banda, no tendría que plantearse.
En la ciudad donde vivo, el dial está completo, las emisoras tienen los centros emisores fuera de la ciudad, emiten con varios Kw, y ese problema no se produce.
Una hipotética razón para el problema que se está produciendo sería que  algunos receptores cercanos al emisor tuvieran un OIP3 muy bajo, pero esto queda descartado ya que el problema es en toda la ciudad.
El OIP3 define en los Receptores el Punto de Intercepción de productos de 3º orden, lo intentaré explicar.
Cuando un receptor, por ejemplo de la banda de FM, está recibiendo una señal, digamos de 94Mhz y en las proximidades hay otro emisor, por ejemplo en 98,3Mhz, dependiendo del nivel de señal que lleguen estas dos transmisiones, al sintonizar el receptor en 89,7Mhz escucharemos las dos emisoras simultáneamente y también las escucharemos si sintonizamos en 102,6Mhz, este principio vale par cualquier par de frecuencias y en cualquier banda.
Esto suele suceder en puntos cercanos a ambos emisores lo cual no es nuestro caso.
Que los receptores de FM comercial tengan comportamientos extraños en las proximidades de los Centros Emisores es algo normal.

Volviendo al caso que nos ocupa, sería conveniente que zupulido publicase alguna foto del circuito.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Sep 18, 2012)

miguelus dijo:


> El problema que planteas de saturación en la banda, no tendría que plantearse.
> En la ciudad donde vivo, el dial está completo, las emisoras tienen los centros emisores fuera de la ciudad, emiten con varios Kw, y ese problema no se produce.


 
Exactamente por eso lo decía... las emisoras que lograron resolver el problema que planteo son las que se pusieron el pleno centro y salen con no menos de 1kW. ¿Por qué otra razón saldrías con varias decenas de kW si tu emisión no llegaría mucho más allá de 100km, que es la misma distancia que podrías cubrir en buenas condiciones con 250w si el dial no estuviese congestionado?

Podemos asumir en primera instancia que el equipo está pesimamente ajustado, aunque esto de que desparrame un poco hacia los lados ya viene desde el ofv, modulando o no. Veo que se descartó la antena... pero atentos a que si el equipo tiene un buen disipador y un ventilador de caudal generoso, podemos estar en presencia de una reflejada superior a 2:1, que_* podría no dañar*_ el transistor de salida (lo he visto en equipos de más de 300w) y como efecto secundario desparramar hacia todos lados.

Un detalle super importante es la altura... por aca las emisoras que más problemas causan son las que tienen 300w por ejemplo (me refiero mucho a esta potencia porque es la que por aca está más informalmente normalizada) y ponen digamos cuatro dipolos abiertos en una torre de 18 metros, con lo que el dipolo más bajo queda demasiado cerca del suelo, y no solo molesta a los vecinos, sino que el problema puede darse por varios km. Un sistema de antenas bien ajustado, con altura razonable, cable decente y conectores de buena calidad sería suficiente para descartar que el problema está en las antenas.


----------



## miguelus (Sep 18, 2012)

*DJ_Glenn dijo*...
¿Por qué otra razón saldrías con varias decenas de kW si tu emisión no llegaría mucho más allá de 100km, que es la misma distancia que podrías cubrir en buenas condiciones con 250w si el dial no estuviese congestionado?

Buenas tardes DJ_Glenn.
La razón de salir con potencias altas es asegurar una buena recepción en el mayor número de Receptores posibles, puede haber un Receptor en un piso alto o puede haber uno en el bajo de una casa y tener únicamente su antena telescópica.
No olvidemos que supuestamente por la banda de FM se emite en Estereo y en Hi-FI.
Esto obliga a asegurar una relación S/R de al menos 20dB en el Receptor y dado que los receptores de FM comerciales disponen de un Ancho de Banda en su FI de 250Khz , alcanzar esa relación S/R no es nada fácil por lo que hay que asegurar un buena señal en la antena.
El hecho de que tengamos muchos emisores de distintas cadenas de Radiodifusión está regulado por los organismos pertinentes los cuales conceden las frecuencias y autorizan la potencias máximas radiadas (PRA), también se encargan del control técnico de estos emisores para evitar casos como el que nos ocupa.

Sal U2


----------



## cinaradio (Dic 2, 2012)

Estimado amigo el filtro en salida de potencia a antena es fundamental para atenuar los armónicos, 1° 2° y 3° armónico y con un filtro ajustado a tu frecuencia debería atenuar o filtrar 60 dB y lo mas importante es la trampa de 2° armónica dentro de la potencia es un RG 50 ohms como ser el RG142 con esta trampa atenuas 40 db es mas importante que un filtro.
si ya lo tiene fíjate que este ajustado a tu frecuencia

velocidad de la luz por frecuencia a utilizar/ 0.25 para obtener 1/4 de onda* velocidad del RG empleado normalmente es 0.66

Fvxxx*Fo*0.25*0.66=xx cm

*Ej. RG 142 Trampa de ¼ de lambda 300/103.1*0.25*0.66=48cm *

Otro detalle muy importante es que dos emisoras si están cerca existe un límite, por Ej. Si estas en 88.3 es evidente que en cercanías otra FM no funcionará en 88.5 se molestarán entre ambos como mínimo 4 puntos entre una y otra una en 88.3 y la otra en 88.7 para que no tengan problemas y bien ajustados en frecuencia ambos transmisores con ROE a lo mínimo posible


----------



## DavidGuetta (Feb 8, 2013)

cinaradio dijo:


> Estimado amigo el filtro en salida de potencia a antena es fundamental para atenuar los armónicos, 1° 2° y 3° armónico y con un filtro ajustado a tu frecuencia debería atenuar o filtrar 60 dB y lo mas importante es la trampa de 2° armónica dentro de la potencia es un RG 50 ohms como ser el RG142 con esta trampa atenuas 40 db es mas importante que un filtro.
> si ya lo tiene fíjate que este ajustado a tu frecuencia
> 
> velocidad de la luz por frecuencia a utilizar/ 0.25 para obtener 1/4 de onda* velocidad del RG empleado normalmente es 0.66
> ...




En Chile está prohibido transmitir a menos de 0.4 MHz de separación...  o sea si tienes una frecuencia de 88.5, las emisoras adyacentes deben estar en el 88.1 o en el 88.9, todo esto para evitar lo que sucede con nuestro amigo. En otros paises es poco regulada esa situacion...

[PD: Me sumo a la causa que el problema de origen es el filtro del PLL ya que como han dicho montones de veces, el filtro pasabajos atenúa frecuencias sobre 108 MHz, pero no las que están comprendidas dentro de la banda FM misma. Aunque por seguridad es Indispensable poseer uno]


----------



## TELERADIO (Feb 9, 2013)

amigo coloque un diagrama y formula de la trampa 
gracias


----------



## DavidGuetta (Feb 9, 2013)

eso es todo.... cortar un trozo de RG174 entre el transmisor y el cable principal de antena cortado de acuerdo a esa formula sin mas detalles.

saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Feb 9, 2013)

Yo sigo teniendo mis dudas sobre los elementos a emplear en un filtro pi para estas potencias... en realidad necesito para 300w.


----------



## cinaradio (Feb 9, 2013)

Buenas noches, estuve ajustando esa trampa de la 2° armónica en un modulo M31 para sumarla a otra potencia que ya estaba ajustada en frecuencia, y corrijo la formula que anteriormente he posteado, porque...??? se me ocurrió desoldar el RG142 que estaba ajustado de fabrica y medirlo, obviamente para copiar la medida y para mi sorpresa había 3 cm de diferencia al emplear la formula anterior, *pero que conincidía con la siguiente formula 75*0.66*88.3=43.7*

Ej. RG 142 Trampa de ¼ de lambda 75*0.66*88.3=43.7 cm 

*Si estas en 88.3 este es el largo que debe tener el RG 142 (para 88.3 43.7 cm)* con la punta positiva soldada a malla y la otra punta soldada en la salida de RF, en el caso de un modulo M31 va soldado al terminar el Balun 4:1 y paralelamente de también sale otro RG 142 que va al filtro y luego a antena, y para finalizar una Obs. esto es una trampa, no un filtro, pero que filtra espurias indeseadas


----------



## Em4zzz (Oct 15, 2014)

Que raro.... usarán otra formula?



Otra duda que tengo es como se calcula un filtro pasabajos a frecuencia con bobinas y capacitores.


----------



## crimson (Oct 15, 2014)

Em4zzz dijo:


> Otra duda que tengo es como se calcula un filtro pasabajos a frecuencia con bobinas y capacitores.



¡Concedido!






Saludos C


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 15, 2014)

cinaradio dijo:


> Buenas noches, estuve ajustando esa trampa de la 2° armónica en un modulo M31 para sumarla a otra potencia que ya estaba ajustada en frecuencia, y corrijo la formula que anteriormente he posteado, porque...??? se me ocurrió desoldar el RG142 que estaba ajustado de fabrica y medirlo, obviamente para copiar la medida y para mi sorpresa había 3 cm de diferencia al emplear la formula anterior, *pero que conincidía con la siguiente formula 75*0.66*88.3=43.7*
> 
> Ej. RG 142 Trampa de ¼ de lambda 75*0.66*88.3=43.7 cm
> 
> *Si estas en 88.3 este es el largo que debe tener el RG 142 (para 88.3 43.7 cm)* con la punta positiva soldada a malla y la otra punta soldada en la salida de RF, en el caso de un modulo M31 va soldado al terminar el Balun 4:1 y paralelamente de también sale otro RG 142 que va al filtro y luego a antena, y para finalizar una Obs. esto es una trampa, no un filtro, pero que filtra espurias indeseadas


Hola a todos , es errado enplear "0,66" como FV de un cable tipo RG142 por que ese tipo es armado con dielectrico de teflon (FV = 0,69). Lo FV del polietileno  (RG058 o RG213 o RG8) es 0,66.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Oct 23, 2014)

De cualquier manera, sería correcto aclarar que ese 3% de diferencia no implicaría ningún problema en una línea de sólo 1/4L, cuyo ancho de banda es experimentadamente generoso; más en esta banda. Además, si vamos a ser meticulosos, lo correcto sería remitirnos a la hoja de datos del cable para estar seguros porqué no porque nos encontremos con dieléctrico de polietileno vamos a tener un FV de 0.66... a veces no tiene mucha densidad y el aire que queda entre éste y el conductor central conlleva un aumento del FV en la línea, de algo así como 83%. Atentos a ésto porque el no tener en cuenta estos detalles al verificar líneas de procedencia desconocida, puede inducirnos a dudas o falacias.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Oct 25, 2014)

El tipo de filtro que se encuentra en la última imagen de esta página http://www.sentex.ca/~mec1995/circ/aviarx/aviarx.html será válido tambíen para transmisores?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 25, 2014)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> El tipo de filtro que se encuentra en la última imagen de esta página http://www.sentex.ca/~mec1995/circ/aviarx/aviarx.html será válido tambíen para transmisores?


Hola caro DJ_Glenn , desafortunadamente NO , porque la pierda en Dbs inerente desa topologia,  para transmissión es inaceptable , asi perderiamos mucha potenzia dissipada en calor.
Ademas ese filtro es un tipo passa banda y en transmissión un tipo passa bajos es lo suficiente.( eso admitindo que NO hay espuros abajo de la portadora o sub harmonicos Ftx/n). 
Lo mejor es enplear un filtro passa bajos tipo PI Grego de varias ordens (X2 , X3).
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## rogelioa (Dic 26, 2014)

muy lindo las explicasiones pero alguien podria poner  un plano una foto algo


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 27, 2014)

rogelioa dijo:


> muy lindo las explicasiones pero alguien podria poner  un plano una foto algo



Hola caro amigo mire aca : https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/filtro-pasa-bajos-fm-87-108-testeado-38003/
!Fuerte abrazoz!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ariel27 (Dic 13, 2015)

Amigos...buenas noches...tengo un problema parecido..la fm 87.9 hace interferencia en el canal 6 del cable...por lo q*UE *vi esta muy cerca..pero lo q*UE* pasa es q*UE* los equipos son homologado y obvio todo nuevo...100w y 4 dipolos....al equipo lo coloque provisoriamente sobre un edificio y hace esta falla...ahora esta montado en la misma torre del cable de la localidad y la falla continua...estoy perdido...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 13, 2015)

ariel27 dijo:


> Amigos...buenas noches...tengo un problema parecido..la fm 87.9 hace interferencia en el canal 6 del cable...por lo q vi esta muy cerca..pero lo q pasa es q los equipos son homologado y obvio todo nuevo...100w y 4 dipolos....al equipo lo coloque provisoriamente sobre un edificio y hace esta falla...ahora esta montado en la misma torre del cable de la localidad y la falla continua...estoy perdido...


Hola caro Don ariel27 , aca en Brasil la frequenzia de la subportadora de audio de lo canal 6 (VHF bajo) es de 87,75MHz , asi NO es possible emitir en 87,9 MHz (FM)  cuando hay lo canal 6 activo en esas latitudes  sin interferencias porque las dos frequenzias en jogo  son por demasiadas cercanas y los televisores  NO tienen una filtragen suficiente en lo canal de FI de audio para rechazar la FM ,asi  lo siento , pero no hay lo que hacer y la solución es  canbiar a frequenzia de la emisora de FM           .
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ariel27 (Dic 13, 2015)

Muchas gracias por responder...a la frecuencia la dio el ente que regula aca en argentina...


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 13, 2015)

Ariel, tu problema no es de armónicos. No tenes ninguna falla. Lo que ocurre es que tu modulación afecta a la portadora de audio del canal 6 de tv (que como dice Daniel Lopes, es 87.750). Una solución posible es que bajes el volumen, de modo que una modulación más baja te va a dar menor desvío de frecuencia y por consiguiente, menos posibilidades de "molestar".

Sin ánimos de entrar en debates que no nos van a llevar a ningún lado, suena raro que te hayan asignado una frecuencia fuera de banda. La resolución salió en el Boletín Oficial con tu señal distintiva y toda la cosa? Ojo que hay mucho chanta por ahí, de esos que dicen gestionarte todo y te hacen creer que tenes una frecuencia asignada. En la radiodifusión comercial hay muchísimo cuento. De cualquier manera, hace rato que estoy lejos de este mundo en concreto, y puede que haya cosas nuevas que ignoro.


----------



## ricbevi (Dic 14, 2015)

ariel27 dijo:


> Muchas gracias por responder...a la frecuencia la dio el ente que regula aca en argentina...



Hola...Coincido plenamente con lo antes expuesto, no es posible que te asignen una frecuencia fuera de la banda asignada internacional mente para esta región a nivel mundial y menos por un organismo oficial. No va a ser posible que emitas(sin molestar) en esa frecuencia si existe el Canal 6 de TV.
Por otro lado ¿que marca y modelo de equipo usas?, si esta homologado tiene que tener numero de homologacion.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 14, 2015)

Hola a todos , aca en Brasil la banda destinada a FM broadcasting es conpreendida de 88 hasta 108 MHz comezando en 88.1 Mhz con pasos de 200KHz. 
Estas programado por lo gobierno brasileño lo apagón analogico para TV  en 2017 donde los canales 5 y 6 (VHF bajo) seran estintos y esa banda (76 hasta 88 MHz) cuando desocupada sera destinada a FM broadcasting o mejor a las emisoras de AM (ondas medias) que quieren subir tu programación de audio en FM poderan hacer en esa nueva banda .
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ariel27 (Dic 14, 2015)

Amigos,,,gracias por ayudar...se q*UE* suena raro...pero bueno, es asi, es la frecuencia q*UE* se asigno, no les paso una copia por razones obvias...les baje el volumen pero sigue la interferencia...


----------



## elgriego (Dic 14, 2015)

Hola ariel,Por empezar el problema que planteas,no tiene solucion. En los lugares ,en que se utiliza esta frecuencia ,incluso 88.1 como en el caso de una radio de necochea, que atendia,lo que dice la reglamentacion al respecto,es que no se puede habilitar un canal 6 de aire ,en donde se asigno esta frecuencia a una radio. Pero,,, Dado que el cable es un sistema cerrado,la unica forma en que la portadora se cuele a este sistema,es debido ,a mala calidad del cableado,conectores oxidados,defectuosos o mal instalados,amplificadores de red mal blindados,o conexiones clandestinas.Si la linea de transmision del video cable,no tiene ninguno de estos problemas ,es imposible que la señal de la radio se cuele al cable.
Los unicos que pueden resolver esto ,son los prestatarios del servicio de cctv.

Saludos.


----------



## ricbevi (Dic 14, 2015)

ariel27 dijo:


> Amigos,,,gracias por ayudar...se q suena raro...pero bueno, es asi, es la frecuencia q se asigno, no les paso una copia por razones obvias...les baje el volumen pero sigue la interferencia...



SIC de acá y acá mas moderno y actualizado aunque dice lo mismo. 
  
.....
*Banda de frecuencias para el Servicio de Radiodifusión  Sonora por modulación de frecuencia:* 
                                  Es la banda del espectro  radioeléctrico comprendida entre  las frecuencias de 88 MHz. y 108 MHz,  dividida en 100 canales sucesivos desde  el 201 al 300, siendo la  frecuencia central para el primer canal la de 88,1  MHz., y la del  último 107,9 MHz.
.....

No se que decirte. Es raro que se cambie pero en este país todo puede suceder.


Ric.


----------



## ariel27 (Dic 14, 2015)

Amigos..por lo menos me quedo mas tranquilo que coloque todo bien...como esta el tema de los cabezales???ni idea, eso no lo pude saber...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 14, 2015)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola ariel,Por empezar el problema que planteas,no tiene solucion. En los lugares ,en que se utiliza esta frecuencia ,incluso 88.1 como en el caso de una radio de necochea, que atendia,lo que dice la reglamentacion al respecto,es que no se puede habilitar un canal 6 de aire ,en donde se asigno esta frecuencia a una radio. Pero,,, Dado que el cable es un sistema cerrado,la unica forma en que la portadora se cuele a este sistema,es debido ,a mala calidad del cableado,conectores oxidados,defectuosos o mal instalados,amplificadores de red mal blindados,o conexiones clandestinas.Si la linea de transmision del video cable,no tiene ninguno de estos problemas ,es imposible que la señal de la radio se cuele al cable.
> Los unicos que pueden resolver esto ,son los prestatarios del servicio de cctv.
> 
> Saludos.


Me apunto con Don elgriego y en ese caso no hay lo hacer a no ser arreglar todos los problemas  relacionados con la mala instalación del CATV (TV por cable) arriba ya aclarados             o canbiar de frequenzia la emisora de FM  y de preferenzia bien lejos de otro canal de TV activo         
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ariel27 (Dic 15, 2015)

Amigos, gracias por todos los datos!!!


----------



## ariel27 (Dic 30, 2015)

Amigos ...cambie de frecuencia,  no me quedo otra!!!todo bien por ahora!!
Gracias.


----------



## Alexis0159 (Dic 30, 2015)

Aca pasa algo similar por ejemplo si se transmite audio en las frecuencias que estan por 87-88mhz siempre hay un canal de tv que se escucha y creo que es el canal 6.


----------

